# Jubilee Platinum (jlp)



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Just a heads up that JUBILEE PLATINUM (JLP) have released a good RNS and the share prices are starting to go nuts up 37% on the start of the day 

Mark

Just got out @ 47.5p after going in at 37.6p just made £2260 after 60 minutes!!!!

BUT BEWARE!!!

Lost out of HAWK by £1250 in just 10 minutes!!!!

Gambling on the stocks is fooking scary and pulse racing - think i will stick to smaller deposits and not get sucked into hype!!!

Do you research throughly

Mark


----------

